# HELP! My GSD will not stop JUMPING!



## RubyDoobie (May 2, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if anybody can offer some advice. My 2 year old female GSD has begun jumping at our back fence! It started about a month or so ago after her second season. Our neighbours have a new dog but it is a desexed female! Ruby is constantly jumping at the back fence. We have tried correction but I cant instantly correct her as she is 200 metres away while doing it. I have tried tying her up but I dont think she associates this as punishment for the jumping because as soon as I let her off she is back doing it again. 

Please understand that Ruby, in every other situation is a perfectly behaved member of family, including her interactions with other dogs and children. I have no other behavioral issues with her and I am appalled that she has suddenly started doing this. 

I am considering trying an e collar.

TIA
Nicole :help:


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Nicole 
I'm not an experienced dog trainer, so don't base your decision 100% on this post, but I think an e-collar would be an excellent way to get the message across to your dog.
Just make sure the radius is over 200m 

There are many "pros" on this forum, so I hope for you they spot this thread


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

+1 to the ecollar


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I never recommend the e-collar first thing.

Specially in this case where this is an easy fix with a FENCE in the picture.

This is a simple training issue that can easily be worked on and broken down. Really easy.

1. If the dog is in the yard YOU are in the yard. 100% of the time. Always. Every day. EVery night. All the time. Dog in yard = YOU in the yard during this TRAINING period.

2. Paying attention. Be fun. Bring a ball. Take out treats. ENGAGE with your dog so they stay with you and don't find you SO BORING they would rather go and run/jump at the fence.

3. If you blow it and ALLOW THE DOG TO LEAVE YOU TO JUMP AT THE FENCE..............

This is your fault (bad owner, bad owner) NOT THE DOGS!

Training is about training US on what our responsibilities are so the dogs can understand and want to listen learn and obey. Until we learn our job then we can't be surprised when our bored confused dogs would rather go off and do things they love love love to do!

4. Dog classes to give us the leadership and role and responsibilities with DISTRACTIONS. This mentally stimulates our dogs. Hopefully involves some exercise to physically work with them. Also has us working WITH other dogs (like the one on the other side of the fence) and our dogs learning to stay with us anyways.

This is what it should look like in the yard with your dog after they poo/pee, and then BOTH of you back inside.





 




 




 
One of the reasons this training is so easy, is BECAUSE you have the fence! If you lose the dog (cause you weren't paying attention or just started with the training) then CALMLY go to the fence, leash the dog up (NO YELLING AND PUNISHMENT unless you are yelling and punishing *yourself* with the prong/e-collar/roll of newspaper). Allowing your dog to jump at the fence during this time is 100% your fault for poor management. So just get the dog calmly and take it back into the house. Then YOU have just removed the MOST FUN THING EVERY from the pup and got it thinking.......


----------

